# Soil pulvirizer



## ck3510hulsey (Oct 21, 2015)

I’m looking to buy a six foot woods pulvirizer. Will the ck3510 with 34.9 hp handle it. Need to level and move some dirt have fel and graded blade.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I think that weight would be the main issue. How deep does it engage the earth and what are you soil conditions?

if you have heavy clay, you are going to have to add a lot of weight on the tractor.


----------

